# 2nd annual Row By Row Experience



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I just found this out and had to share. :happy2: The 2nd annual "Row By Row Experience" has been announced! It's in all 50 States and there are 7 Providences in Canada this year. :nanner:

How cool it would be to get a row, block or license plate from each of them to make a quilt with. Now that is a sew- along I could really get behind if it was remotely possible! :happy2:


http://www.rowbyrowexperience.com/

RHT


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I just checked this out.. would like participate.. sounds fun and one of the shops is in my town!!! Thanks for sharing and feeding my addiction!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was thinking it could be fun to stop in my travels and see what I can pick up. Heading down to IL after Easter, so I think I can get IA, NE, SD, MN, MO, IL and KS. I'll have to see what stores are participating along the route. I don't think I'd try for one of each, but from as many different states. 

Besides, gives me an excuse to stop at more quilt shops on the way!

Oh bummer - it runs June 21 - Sept 8, and I don't travel a lot during that time frame. FYE is June 30th where I work, and I put in a lot of extra hours from the last week of June until the middle of September. Add the garden in, and no free time! So my traveling is planned for April/May and Oct/Nov.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think I could hit 8 stores within about 50 mi from home. There are quite a few in Colorado and Cheyenne is close, too. NOW, if I can just remember to do this in June...I am not usually in sew-mode in the summer.
P.S. I LOVE that shop in Hill City, SD


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like I could visit about 15 stores during the days allowed.. I would love to pick up as many patterns as I could but there is NO way I could get a quilt made by deadline.. I envy you ladies being able to pickup patterns from different states..all of mine will be from OR..


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

There's a ton in Ohio as well! I've only been to a few. Anyone ever done these before, how much do they cost? I dont recall seeing a price in the article. Maybe I need to re-read 
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Heidi the patterns are free.. how cool I that!! I wish we could exchange patterns.. but the rules say copying them is a big NO NO.. which I can understand.. wouldn't be fair if a person was going to be entering the contest.. I know I won't be entering as I don't have time to get a quilt sewn by that deadline.. but perhaps we could all share pictures of the patterns we collect.. I would love to see them.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Horsemom. Each store will have a free pattern for their Row. But they will also have a kit with the pattern that you can buy along with the license plate from their store as well. It's like a Shop Hop but way bigger!!

RHT


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh yes.. I forgot about the license plates.. those sound COOL too.. I wonder what the cost of those will be?? Tricia did participate last year?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks RHT! I've never done a shop hop before &#128533; <---- clueless, lol!
Heidi


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the link. Looks very interesting and since I live on the MO/KS border it looks like I can get to quite a few of them. 

Maxine, on the license plate cost, I saw at one of the stores it was $6 or they could mail it for $7. But that was just one store so I have no idea if each store sets their own price or not.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I did! Between me, my local girlfriend & her sister, I have about 35 of the free patterns from around Michigan and Wisconsin. I have a few of the rows together so far. There are so many different types that it will make an interest quilt. I can't wait to see what come out this year.

RHT


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Billie thanks for the info.. I can see I'm getting into this more and more.. it does sound like lots of fun!!

RHT how totally awesome to have all the cool patterns!!! Would love to see them, and the rows you have sewn too!!

Oh dear!! My fiancee said maybe for our honeymoon we could drive around to pickup patterns.. That would be wonderful, but I'm afraid he really has no idea of what I'm babbling about not to mention what that would unleash in terms of my fabric addiction!!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I found a quilt shop in my area that is on the list, that I didn't even know about!!.. Fiancee & I drove there to look around.. Very nice shop,.. saw the license plate fabric for this shop.. Very cool.. Fiancee bought me a new pincushion too. What a nice day..


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is the link to the list of states in the Row by Row Experience. Click on you your state to find the participating stores.

The experience starts tomorrow, Sunday, June 21st. :banana:


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

If anyone is around Kokomo, Indiana July 24 and 25, Friday and Saturday, there is a "one stop shop hop" that will have 25+ shops participating, and most of them are also participating in the RXR experience. We are heading down there and then up to Shipshe for an extended long weekend...yay! 

As far as copying patterns, I could be wrong, but I don't see the harm as long as you aren't entering a quilt for a prize (which I certainly will not be - I could never get it done that fast! LOL). 

In fact, after the official deadline, you will be able to obtain most of the row patterns by mail - as long as the shop is doing that, which a lot of them will be.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not interested in the row patterns - I only want the license plates. I was able to get one already - the shop was fine selling it to me as long as I didn't want the row pattern too, as that starts tomorrow.

I plan on collecting all the plates of the SD participating quilt shops. I'll put them together and hang them in my Machine Shed. It's kind of a bummer that my favorite quilt shop is not participating. At least my closest one is.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I got my first one today in Greeley...bought the plate & kit...the row is wonderful!!!! I need to hit a few more next week.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I picked up my second on Wednesday (local store). Have plans to make a wide loop (all day trip) to pick up the other 6 that are on the east end of the State.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I picked up 4 patterns today., only 1 kit.. after payday will pick up 3 more kits.. pretty cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got three so far - I'm more interested in the plates than the rows. 

Expected to have six after the trip yesterday . . .

One store was already sold out
One was closed - and may not reopen 
One only had the row - was not offering the plates.










hmmm- I should have one more - the first one I picked up last weekend - gotta go find it!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm on a mission to get 2 more today. I have 2 so far. I would really like the plate from the store in Hill City...loved that shop (and so did my hubby). Thought I might call and see if they'd mail me one.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I have 4 so far.. picked up the kits too as these are local shops,, hope to get to the coast soon plus a trip to Portland.. will probably only pick up the free patterns,, can't afford all the kits but since I have lots of fabric will sew my own version of the patterns.... I do love the water fabric for the kits,, will have to see if I can pick up a couple of yards of it to use as sashing or somewhere in each pattern block,, having fun collecting the patterns.!!


----------

